
Who the F Is the EFF? John Legere Wants to Know - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/07/who-the-f-is-the-eff-john-legere-wants-to-know/?ncid=rss
======
mattl
I decided to have a little fun with this:
[https://twitter.com/mattl/status/685224731667087360](https://twitter.com/mattl/status/685224731667087360)

